# Waxing Moon Rocks- My new humidor



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

And here she is:
View attachment 66918
View attachment 66919
View attachment 66920
View attachment 66921
View attachment 66922
View attachment 66923


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

He does some amazing work! Congrats on the new humidor, Chuck.


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks Brandon! Can't wait to get her loaded after the seasoning.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Yes, congratulations! That's a beautiful humidor. Ed's work is quality.


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Beautiful work from Ed as always. Wish I could afford one. Enjoy your new humi, and, congrats!


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Matt, it's more affordable than you think.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

That is soo gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

74% and rising!


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

That's beautiful. Enjoy it.


----------



## sum12nv (Aug 22, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## zvan (Apr 14, 2012)

That's beautiful, a true piece of art, enjoy!!


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

thats so nice. they do some excellent work


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Got my RH at 65% and starting to filler' up!

View attachment 67271
View attachment 67272
View attachment 67273


----------



## slimjim32 (Sep 16, 2010)

Looks really nice. If I ever needed another tabletop, I would definitely get a waxing moon


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

VERY nice!
Beautiful humidor and awesome stash.


----------



## ryanbish (May 3, 2012)

Looks awesome man! I've heard good things about Waxing Moon.


----------

